# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  "Открытый" маршрутизатор Netgear оказался не достаточно открытым

## ALEX(XX)

Анонсированный недавно компанией Netgear "Linux-маршрутизатор с открытым исходным кодом" был раскритикован, как не в полной мере соответствующий данному определению. Основатель инициативы gpl-violations.org Харальд Вельте в своем блоге указал на то, что в продукте используются бинарные модули, исходный код которых не представлен, причем эти модули работают только с ядром Linux версии 2.4.
В документации часть модулей обозначена как "предварительно скомпилированные" (pre-compiled), исходный код этих модулей отсутствует. К ним относятся драйверы для сетевых и беспроводных карт Broadcom, код для поддержки Broadcom IGMP/UPnP и предварительно скомпилированная версия acme httpd-сервера, авторские права на которую принадлежат Джефу Посканзеру.
Вельте заметил, что пользователи и разработчики не имеют возможности обновить Linux-ядро, например, из-за обнаружения проблем безопасности. Вельте считает, что "Netgear как вендор просто полагается на то, что разработчики, чей код был использован для получения бинарных модулей, никогда не предъявят претензий по поводу авторских прав. Можно было надеяться на то, что в NetGear тщательно изучат рынок продуктов с открытым кодом. Видимо, они этого не сделали или решили игнорировать ценности и правила на которых основана работа сообщества, или, возможно, воспользовались советами тех, кто не очень разбирается в данном вопросе."
Похоже, что повторяется ситуация 2003 г. с компанией Linksys, когда обнаружилось, что прошивка WRT54G включает в себя проприетарное ПО для продуктов Broadcom, которое относится к коду под лицензией GPL. Давление на Linksys и Cisco в конце концов привело к открытию исходных кодов, что дало импульс разработке альтернативных открытых прошивок для WRT54G.
Подробнее

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

